# JBL speakers....



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Are these a good deal? Are they good? I will be driving over tomorrow to hear them. thx.








[/IMG]


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

I got a bad setup in the gameroom and the living room. These will be for my garage. PPV parties, washing cars, etc. I already have an Onkyo Av, two Onkyo book shelf speakers, sony center, two sony surrounds and an Onkyo sub in the garage. these would obviously replace the two Onkyo book shelves. Opinions?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks pretty good to me. Great step up from the onkyos. Even comes with a little sub!


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

yeah. i mostly want the towers. hopefully they sound good and Ill offer 200-250.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

His description seems weird to me.. That dude sounds insane.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The E90s MSRP was $798 a pair... My question is, why is he selling a Brand New pair that have been discontinued for years (a quick search shows them being made in 2004)? The sub is not the matching sub either as it is one for a 5.1 setup of satellites (which it appears he is also giving you).

I would be careful with this guy, and go with a friend as it might be a scam. It is very suspicious that they are so old, and Brand New.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That thought also crossed my mind.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Another thing that is suspicious.... The deal sounds so sweet, but it has been up for 18 days!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

And he said how much it's NOT a scam...


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx guys. thought also crossed my mind. I am going to to take a friend and my son with me. just to be safe.

as far as the towers go........?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> as far as the towers go........?


 I say towers every time. Unless space/WAF are just too much to overcome. I have 2sets of towers in 2of my rooms, and 2 rooms that won't fit them. I've heard those e90's, and they are pretty nice. Good call bringing people with you.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

roger that. Ill post with results. thx.


----------

